

Daylighting Detroit's long buried rivers - rmason
http://www.freep.com/article/20110509/BUSINESS04/105090350/Activists-Detroit-streams-once-turned-into-sewers-could-new-life

======
rmason
Here's a map showing the locations of the rivers
<http://www.freep.com/assets/freep/pdf/C417411359.PDF>

I've walked the Bloody Run stretch in the Elmwood Cemetery while doing
geneological research.

